# Color jacket to go with brown pants?



## Crawlin (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought a pair of really nice DC pants a year or two ago and don't feel like buying more pants. However I need a new jacket since my last one got destroyed by the pupoy. Was just a plain tan one as it went with the chocolate brown colored pants. Looking for something different.

Anyone have suggestions or pics of what they have? Was thinking about the burton hackett flannel jacket in the reddush orange/white/blue color but not too sure I like that jacket. I'm not a flashy person, and not trying to dress to impress. Just looking for possible pictures of any suggestions. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

want to know what color goes really well ... a deep sky blue ... I have the pants below from a few years back and the liner is brown, it looks really good side by side, i was debating a brown jacket myself ... I saw a skier wearing the same color combo and it looked good, maybe too good ... and friendly ... because I do like the "I don't understand him, unapproachable snowboarder look" ... happy hunting

http://bonfiresnowboarding.com/media/catalog/product/b/a/ballistic_bluebird_web_126629.png


----------



## Crawlin (Jan 26, 2012)

thank you guys! i'll have to check out those color suggestions. 

Chris


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Anything will go well with brown. As Snowolf said, earth tones always do well with browns, but so do a slew of other colors. I wear brown pants most of the time & wear a dark grey jacket, red boots & brown gloves - and I get compliments on the color combo. I don't care as much about matching as I do comfort & features the gear provides me. Some days I wish I had bought my jacket in blue instead of grey, but I didn't and the setup I have still works all around.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bright orange Jacket

i have the hackett jacket flannel and i have not worn it yet


----------

